# Oh God....what did I get myself into?



## ifinditunderground (Apr 6, 2013)

Just too on an established reef tank with live corals (maybe), live sand (for sure), and several fish. I have no idea where to start with the questions. So, first question is: use the RO filter to make water, or use my tap water which comes out at 8.5 or 8.6 to keep the tank full? I have a softener on my house system and no iron problems I've ever seen. My KH is approximately 240 on the scale. My GH is pretty high at about 180. Ph is 8.5. SG is 1.025. I have no method to test for anything else right now. Ammonia is 0, Nitrites are 0.5 and the Nitrates are around 20. The fish appear to be very healthy, active and eating well. I have no clue what is happening with the corals though and whether or not they are healthy. There are no anemone or anything like that in the tank. Anybody live near the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia, near 66 or Winchester on here? The tank was moved to my house this weekend after being set up for 7 years. I see some short green substance growing on the coral as well as some purple stuff growing sporadically too. Not sure if everything is healthy or not. The tank does have a sump with bio balls and a separate protein skimmer. Tank has great circulation. Where do I start??? Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a good start;http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html
and with corals I would use only RO.Tap has to much questionable crap.Get reef test kit for calcium and ph as the kH,nitrite and nitrAte test are the same for fresh(but the color cards are SLIGHTLY different(not a whole lot though).


----------

